# A puddle....



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

A muddy puddle...

started as a little dip...










But just look how happy my boy is after!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww Mr B looking handsome even if he does have a tiny bit of mud on him , where is that muddy puddle?


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Awww Mr B looking handsome even if he does have a tiny bit of mud on him , where is that muddy puddle?


It's affectionately known as 'the reck'
Erm...just up from 'doctors row' which is off of causeway side... there's a bit of a park there but mostly grass (and mud puddles!).. .know where I mean? x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lozb said:


> It's affectionately known as 'the reck'
> Erm...just up from 'doctors row' which is off of causeway side... there's a bit of a park there but mostly grass (and mud puddles!).. .know where I mean? x


I do actually, we went for a walk there just the other day, it was somewhat drier though, I actually came home with a white dog for once .


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I do actually, we went for a walk there just the other day, it was somewhat drier though, I actually came home with a white dog for once .


I'm not having that! A puddle and a white dog?   
Not allowed mrs!!!

Aw, my heart actually melts when I look at Baxter smiling.. bless him... aw....


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lozb said:


> Aw, my heart actually melts when I look at Baxter smiling.. bless him... aw....


Well he is very easy to love isnt he, I think my oh might be slightly smitten with him too


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Love the pics...that's one happy dog that's for sure.:thumbup:


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh no! Looks like lots of fun was had though! My 2 would have loved that!


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Calinyx said:


> Love the pics...that's one happy dog that's for sure.:thumbup:





kateh8888 said:


> Oh no! Looks like lots of fun was had though! My 2 would have loved that!


Thanks  He's certainly a very happy doggy when there's mud/water around! 
:thumbup:


----------



## CaveDweller (Jul 19, 2012)

Two tone paint job, must have been expensive Can't complain with a bit of mud if they have fun my eldest collie loves the mud and anything to do with water. He even goes mental in the boot when I'm filling the car up with diesel


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

lozb said:


> Thanks  He's certainly a very happy doggy when there's mud/water around!
> :thumbup:


Normal Goldie :thumbup:


----------

